# 3rd Bay Boats Reunion 2011



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys, just 9 months to go!, meet in the Cornmarket Pub from 7pm, or for the early starters, in The Baltic from 2pm for a pre-soiree drink, this is on the friday 5th August 2011, the Cornmarket pub is behind the Liverpool Bar(James Street) where we usually meet, go in the front door of the Liverpool Bar on James Street, out the back door and the Cornmarket Pub is basically in front of you.
Saturday 6th will be Devious Tour of Liverpools finest drinking establishments in the afternoon, followed by the do in The Liverpool Bar upstairs function room from 8pm, the Liverpool is open untill 2 am.

There is plenty of time time to get your annual leave requests in at work, book the weekend off, you know you want to!!

we average approx 40 - 50 lads show each year, but the numbers are growing.
See us on face book, its that simple, you will be amazed who is on there!.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=104019095901
Have attached some pics, who do you recognise?

See you there

Lofty


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys, the hotels are getting booked up already, if your planning on coming but not on facebook, please start to look for rooms/B&B etc

Regards

Lofty


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

(Pint) Guys, just 10 days to go now!, meet in the Cornmarket Pub from 7pm, or for the early starters, in The Baltic opposite wapping docks from 2pm for a pre-soiree drink, this is on the friday 5th August 2011, the Cornmarket pub is behind the Liverpool Bar where we usually meet, go in the front door of the Liverpool Bar on James Street, out the back door and the Cornmarket Pub is basically in front of you.
Saturday will be the now famous "Devious Tour of Liverpools finest drinking establishments" in the afternoon, followed by the do in The Liverpool Bar upstairs function room from 8pm, the Liverpool is open untill 2 am.

The hotels are now getting booked up, but you can still book with laterooms.com and trivago.com and not pay until the day, have 35 confirmed for the sat evening bash, but this is not including the many who are not on the internet, I anticipate around 50 lads, the same as the last 2 years


See you there

Lofty


----------

